# Sandbar Question



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

About how far out is the second sandbar........could a good caster get it out that far, or do i need to wade it out there.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

It depends on where (geographicly) you are fishing, whether a high , or a low impact beach , the amount of current , and amount and direction of wave action .

What geographic area did you have in mind ?

Don't wade out at night to the seocnd sand bar, or you might have "Jaws" as company; things that go "thump and bump" in the night make me nervous.

Fishwander


----------



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

yea im ok wading out during the day but night time....no


----------

